# Problems with a DW 716 chop saW



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I bought the DW716 new in late 2013 and within a year it began leaking oil around the blade housing on the right side. This was an in warranty repair at the DW shop and the saw continued to perform very satisfactorily. That brings me to today, 2 years later, when I noticed the same area was once again coated with oily sawdust. Fortunately, this time it was not leaking enough to stain any wood but the dust build up was obvious. So, it's back in the shop today.

My question, has anyone on the forum had any similar problems with a DW716 or am I one of the unfortunates here? :frown:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

how much do you use the saw..


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> how much do you use the saw..


It's used intermittently based on the project and may sit idle for a week at a time. The heaviest use was on the turtle project and that was on KD fir so not really taxing cuts. No compound cuts have been made. 

The main use is to cut pieces (maple, oak, cherry, walnut etc) to proximal length which are then finished on the TS. 

The blade is sharp, clean and true to the table.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

let's dig a bit...

what blade (specifically) are you using and what size...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A 12" 80 tooth DW blade. I swapped the original blade out the day I bought it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what is the grind...
blade ID...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

It's an old model that is no longer available but as I recall it's an 80 tooth fine cross cut blade, carbide tipped. 

When I dropped off the saw I asked the DW shop if they thought the blade might be contributing to the problem and their response was "highly unlikely".


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

okay...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Appreciate the discussion. i'll post the end result, hopefully in 3-4 weeks as that's their backlog on repairs.


----------

